# Diamond Head/Pimpama River Sun 23/12



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Thought I might start my holidays off by heading down to the old Pimpama and trying my luck for some flatties and whiting. Low tide at 2am and high tide at 9ish. Thought I might pump some yabbies and drift around for a bit letting the tide take me wherever. Would launch pretty early at sunrise and should be back at the ramp by about 10-11am.

Wind forecast isn't too good at this stage but there is plenty of spaces to get out of it down there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Geez I'm thinking about it. Was going to Wivenhoe on Sunday to test my sail, hmmm might take the Quest down there for a paddle instead with you.

Will get back to you, 

Cheers


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Sunday is still looking pretty gusty but if it is I'll just anchor up somewhere if I pump a few yabbies. Never bait fished from the yak before, something different.

Sel I actually just found out from SWMBO that I have leave passes on Sun, Mon and Wed while her parents are here so I am stoked about that. Lots of fishing for me. Where to go????? I would like to try the upper reaches of the Nerang in the fresh and I was thinking about a night fish on a dam somewhere where there is a lot of surface action. Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Sundays out for me now

Wife has plans, sorry.

I might still be able to sneak out to Wivenhoe tho to try out my sail.

Cheers


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

No worries Sel, catch you on the water soon.


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

Wayne,
What time are you planning on heading out on Sunday? I am certainly tempted to join you.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Heading out at first light Rod about 4:30-5 but if you want to come along later I can pop back to the ramp whenever and meet up. I won't be going too far from the ramp, no need to there.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Wayne and Rod make sure you have a PFD on board the yak as this time of year the police, and also fisheries often come into the Pimpama for a sniff around and are usually pretty good and don't hassle you....its like a smoko hole for them away from the Broadwater.

If the tides right be sure to have a look in Jewel Creek good spot for a jack this time of year, particularly at dawn.

Good luck and merry Christmas to both of you


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for the tips Richo, Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

Wayne, PM sent.


----------

